# Battle Realms revival



## mrtvu (1. Oktober 2014)

Battle Realms war und ist einer meiner Lieblingsspiele. Alt aber immer noch gut seit 2001.

Der Chef-Entwickler möchte wieder Geld für eine Fortsetzung "Battle Realms 2: Lair of the Lotus" sammeln. Das Battle Realms 1 mit der Erweiterung Winter of the Wolf ist mittlerweile auf gog.com zu kaufen und kommt bald auch im Herbst 2014 auf Steam.

Mit hilfe seines Kickstarter-Projekts startet er ein F2P-Kartenspiel: Battle Realms Legends mit dem er sein Battle Realms 2 finanzieren möchte.

Mehr Details auf: Battle Realms.cc - Battle Realms Community Website


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. Oktober 2014)

Link ungültig 


Battle Realms habe ich wirklich sehr gefeiert damals. Aber ob ein Kartenspiel da genauso viel aufbringen kann an Begeisterung?.. abwarten


----------



## Nazzy (1. Oktober 2014)

wäre "cool"


----------



## mrtvu (1. Oktober 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Link ungültig
> 
> 
> Battle Realms habe ich wirklich sehr gefeiert damals. Aber ob ein Kartenspiel da genauso viel aufbringen kann an Begeisterung?.. abwarten


 
Der Link hat gestern noch funkioniert.

Die offizielle Seite von Liquid ist Liquid


----------



## mrtvu (1. Oktober 2014)

Hat wer eine Lösung für den alten Bug "sync error" im Multiplayer? Ich habe gestern mit meinem Freund eine runde BR WotW gezockt mittels Multiplayer Direct IP und es kam leider schon nach 1/2 Stunde der berühmte "sync error" der das Spiel in mehrere unabhängige Spiele teilt.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zur Zeit sucht Ed del Castillo Geld für seine Projekte...

Wer Lust und zu viel Geld am Konto hat kann sich als Executive Producer im Kartenspiel verewigen:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/840772947/battle-realms-legends

Auf der Homepage rechts unten kann man um 10.000 USD ein Angel Tier kaufen, was auch immer das ist


----------



## mrtvu (15. Februar 2015)

Neue Meldung von Eddy Del Castilo: er arbeitet an einer STEAM-Version von Battle Realms I wo einige Fehler behoben werden: Release hätte im Herbst 2014 sein sollen, er gibt jetzt neuerdings den Frühling 2015 an. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MrMantis (17. Februar 2015)

Also ein Kartenspiel wünsche ich mir nicht, finde da ein Strategie deutlich besser. Möchte doch ein Dojo bauen.


----------



## mrtvu (18. Februar 2015)

Das Kartenspiel ist hinfällig, zu wenig Geld bei Kickstarter.


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (24. März 2015)

da kommen erinnerungen hoch 
leider keiner zum mitzocken da


----------

